# Themen Blog: Postapokalyptische Filme



## Stampeete (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

möchte hier einmal kurz meinen neuen Blog vorstellen/bewerben der sich mit dem Sci-Fi Subgenre des "Postapokalyptischen Films" beschäftigt. Also für alle Fans von Fallout oder ähnlichen Szenarios einen Blick wert! Ich beleuchte Seltenheiten, relativ Unbekannte Schätze, Trash (davon gibts nunmal sehr viel in diesem Genre) sowie neu entstandene Filme aus der genannten Filmrichtung. Schaut mal rein wenns euch interessiert... Der Blog ist derzeit noch in der Anfangsphase aber einige schöne Filmchen sind schon dabei! 

Mein Blog


----------

